# The day is here!



## Lutine (Jan 12, 2016)

It's happening! I'm picking up my little guy from the airport in 5 hours... 

Is it normal to be this nervous?? I couldn't wait for him to get here but now that that it's crunch time I'm actually terrified 😓 I've never done this whole airport pick up thing before. And I'm starting to doubt myself. I just want him to have a good life!

Someone please tell me everything is going to be fine LOL 🙇


----------



## Suki1986 (Nov 21, 2015)

I was super nervous, anxious, excited when I picked up Archie for the first time! And being a first time dog owner I had thoughts running through my mind that I was going to kill him by forgetting to feed him or break his legs by accidentally stepping on him.
Luckily *touch wood* he is fine, no broken bones! And its over 3 months old! Ha!

You will be fine  Im excited for you!! Enjoy every moment


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

I panicked like that before getting each of my chis, especially the first one. lol I'm sure the anxiety and doubts will go away once he gets home and settles in.  I think it's normal to be nervous. After all you're getting this little living creature which you will be responsible for their whole life so it's a serious commitment. But usually once the puppy is home it just feels like the best thing ever. I'm sure it'll be fine and you won't regret it.


----------



## Thia (Dec 19, 2014)

Awwww I have never done airport pickup but I was nervous just getting them anyway! Congrats!


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

Oh, how exciting!! What a great day for you, and HIM! You'll do fine!


----------



## Lutine (Jan 12, 2016)

Suki1986 said:


> I was super nervous, anxious, excited when I picked up Archie for the first time! And being a first time dog owner I had thoughts running through my mind that I was going to kill him by forgetting to feed him or break his legs by accidentally stepping on him.
> Luckily *touch wood* he is fine, no broken bones! And its over 3 months old! Ha!
> 
> You will be fine  Im excited for you!! Enjoy every moment


Oh gosh that's exactly how I feel! I've had dogs growing up but a 50 lb lab is a lot different than a tiny chihuahua baby 😂 So many things could go wrong! I'm trying to focus on the positive though, haha. How old is Archie now? 

Sent from my D6708 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lutine (Jan 12, 2016)

coco_little_bear said:


> I panicked like that before getting each of my chis, especially the first one. lol I'm sure the anxiety and doubts will go away once he gets home and settles in.  I think it's normal to be nervous. After all you're getting this little living creature which you will be responsible for their whole life so it's a serious commitment. But usually once the puppy is home it just feels like the best thing ever. I'm sure it'll be fine and you won't regret it.


He's my first one (and probably my only, at least for awhile lol) so the nerves are really getting to me. I'll get to see him in about an hour now 😆

Yeah, I'm just so nervous! It's like getting a child lol, nothing to joke around about. Luckily I have a very supportive SO, a great breeder, and you guys in case I need any help! Thank you for the encouragement 😃

Sent from my D6708 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lutine (Jan 12, 2016)

Thia said:


> Awwww I have never done airport pickup but I was nervous just getting them anyway! Congrats!


Thanks so much! Did you go pick them up from the breeder? I wish that I could have done that. Maybe for the next one 😛

Sent from my D6708 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lutine (Jan 12, 2016)

Dorothy's Mom said:


> Oh, how exciting!! What a great day for you, and HIM! You'll do fine!


Thank you for the positive thoughts 😃 I'm thinking he'll be pretty pooped from the flight lol, but we'll head home right away and get situated. I am very happy that he's coming!! 

Sent from my D6708 using Tapatalk


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

oh, that is very exciting !!! are you home yet with your new puppy ??? let us know how it all went as soon as you can .


----------



## Lutine (Jan 12, 2016)

elaina said:


> oh, that is very exciting !!! are you home yet with your new puppy ??? let us know how it all went as soon as you can .


Update: Everything went really well! I just had to show ID and then we drove home. He didn't cry at all on the way back. 

He made a bit of a mess in the kennel - I don't blame him - so I wiped him down. I think I'll give him a bath tomorrow. He's probably too stressed out today. 

He had a drink of water and a pee, but he hasn't eaten anything yet. He's fast asleep in his comfy new bed with his ducky, lol. I'm wondering when he will start eating. I have some Nutrical just in case he needs it. When should I start being concerned? 

He's very calm and sweet. He was a little upset until I started petting him, and then he just kind of melts and calms down right away. 

By the way we have decided to name him Ponta 😃


















Thanks everyone for your support. Now for our first night together 😅


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

He is gorgeous! I bet you're so relieved to finally have him home. How old is he?


----------



## Lutine (Jan 12, 2016)

Chiluv04 said:


> He is gorgeous! I bet you're so relieved to finally have him home. How old is he?


Thanks so much! Yes I am. I'm so glad it went by a lot more smoothly than I thought. I guess I was thinking about the worst case scenario lol. 

He's going to be 6 months old in a week!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

yay !!! glad to hear that everything went well. Ponta is so cute . 
did the breeder send you home with some of the food that he's been eating ? i'd go with whatever she says for now about when to be concerned about him not eating. she probably fed him good before the flight ... did you offer him any nutrical at all. do you know his weight ? Ellie was very tiny when I first got her. I think she was only about 1 pound. so, it was important cause she was so tiny that she have something. her breeder got her used to the nutrical. I offered her some on my finger and she was happy to lick it up


----------



## Lutine (Jan 12, 2016)

elaina said:


> yay !!! glad to hear that everything went well. Ponta is so cute .
> did the breeder send you home with some of the food that he's been eating ? i'd go with whatever she says for now about when to be concerned about him not eating. she probably fed him good before the flight ... did you offer him any nutrical at all. do you know his weight ? Ellie was very tiny when I first got her. I think she was only about 1 pound. so, it was important cause she was so tiny that she have something. her breeder got her used to the nutrical. I offered her some on my finger and she was happy to lick it up


Thank you! Yes, she sent me a ziplock bag full. I put some of it in his food bowl. She said he'll probably eat some when he wakes up, but as of right now he's fast asleep lol. 

He's about 4 lb 12 oz so he's not thaaat tiny (he looks so tiny to me though 😆). I haven't given him any nutrical yet. The breeder said I could try giving him some canned food if he hasn't eaten by morning.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

you must be so happy . I remember when I got Ellie, I just wanted to watch her all the time. hehe. its so fun having a puppy


----------



## Lutine (Jan 12, 2016)

elaina said:


> you must be so happy . I remember when I got Ellie, I just wanted to watch her all the time. hehe. its so fun having a puppy


My heart is full of love and I've only had the little guy for what, 4 hours? Haha yes, he is sleeping in a pen by my bed so I get to watch him as much as I want 😃 How old is Ellie now?


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

He is super adorable, and he looks pretty relaxed after his big day of travel! Congrats on your new addition


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Lutine said:


> My heart is full of love and I've only had the little guy for what, 4 hours? Haha yes, he is sleeping in a pen by my bed so I get to watch him as much as I want &#55357;&#56835; How old is Ellie now?


Ellie Mae will be 1 1/2 years old in 3 weeks. the time goes by so quickly. enjoy every minute you can. I really miss having a puppy but , I do love my girls


----------



## Lutine (Jan 12, 2016)

SinisterKisses said:


> He is super adorable, and he looks pretty relaxed after his big day of travel! Congrats on your new addition


Aww thank you! He's been surprisingly calm and very well behaved. He's only whimpered once or twice this whole time. Let's just hope it lasts 😆


----------



## Lutine (Jan 12, 2016)

elaina said:


> Ellie Mae will be 1 1/2 years old in 3 weeks. the time goes by so quickly. enjoy every minute you can. I really miss having a puppy but , I do love my girls


Wise words to live by... I got him as an older puppy too, so I have even less time. I'll be sure to treasure every moment!

Your pups are gorgeous all grown up. Ellie has such good taste in fashion! She must be very well loved 😃


----------



## Suki1986 (Nov 21, 2015)

Awww so cute!!
I bet you can't believe he's actually here now.
Don't worry about food. It will take time for him to adjust to a different home. Just keep on putting it down at the times you want to feed him and he will soon realise that it's not available all the time. He will get hungry and decide to eat at the next meal.
He's just taking in all the new smells and environment.
I think Archie went 12 hours without eating before deciding that he's hungry. He's over 3 months old now


----------



## Thia (Dec 19, 2014)

Lutine said:


> Thanks so much! Did you go pick them up from the breeder? I wish that I could have done that. Maybe for the next one 😛


Luna we got from a coworker, and yes Leo we got from a local breeder. I'd rather rescue now but we can't have more than the two where we live anyway.


----------



## Thia (Dec 19, 2014)

Awwww he looks so comfy in that bed! Glad he's home safe!


----------



## Lutine (Jan 12, 2016)

Suki1986 said:


> Awww so cute!!
> I bet you can't believe he's actually here now.
> Don't worry about food. It will take time for him to adjust to a different home. Just keep on putting it down at the times you want to feed him and he will soon realise that it's not available all the time. He will get hungry and decide to eat at the next meal.
> He's just taking in all the new smells and environment.
> I think Archie went 12 hours without eating before deciding that he's hungry. He's over 3 months old now


Luckily not to worry. The little piggy had a good meal. The floor was apparently too cold to stand on, so he scooched his bed over to the food bowl and went to town 😅 He's settling in quite fast. Maybe because he's an older pup.


----------



## Lutine (Jan 12, 2016)

Thia said:


> Luna we got from a coworker, and yes Leo we got from a local breeder. I'd rather rescue now but we can't have more than the two where we live anyway.


Nice, rescuing is the way to go. All my previous pets have been rescues - dog from the pound, cats from the streets - but this time around I really wanted the experience of picking out the perfect puppy...

Also, thank you! I'm so happy everything went smoothly. Thanks for your encouragement earlier 😃 I felt much better knowing you guys went through the same!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Omg he's the cutest thing ever!!  I'm glad to hear everything is going well so far too.


----------



## motherdear (Jan 15, 2014)

He is a cute little guy. He'll eat when hungry.


----------



## Lutine (Jan 12, 2016)

coco_little_bear said:


> Omg he's the cutest thing ever!!  I'm glad to hear everything is going well so far too.


Thanks 😊 I can't believe how well behaved he is so far. 

Sent from my D6708 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lutine (Jan 12, 2016)

motherdear said:


> He is a cute little guy. He'll eat when hungry.


Thank you! Yes, he has been eating well since after he took a nap yesterday 😃

Sent from my D6708 using Tapatalk


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

cant wait for some more pics


----------



## Lutine (Jan 12, 2016)

elaina said:


> cant wait for some more pics


I'll try to post some soon, maybe over the weekend! It's surprisingly hard to get good photos of black dogs 😢 Especially since we can't go outside. It's so cold lately! I'm sure you understand since you live nearby haha


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Congratulations on your beautiful little guy. I picked up Raisin & Mia from the airport....it went very smooth, no problems just like your experience. They continued to adapt smoothly with no issues whatsoever. I bet you will have the same!!
It is so much fun. We picked up Lily in person. I love doing both ways, the excitement of the airport is great though.
Enjoy every second!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I went to a dog show looking for italian greyhounds. Saw a sign that said "6 hour delivery. I figured Iowa, Wi, Mi, or southern IL. When I called the number, a gal in New Mexico answered!! To make a long story short; she sent a beautiful little girl by plane. The captain brought her out!! He said "no way was I going to let her go in the cargo area". She road the 6 hour trip with him in the cockpit! She settled in just fine. She was 10 weeks.


----------



## Lutine (Jan 12, 2016)

debrawade10 said:


> Congratulations on your beautiful little guy. I picked up Raisin & Mia from the airport....it went very smooth, no problems just like your experience. They continued to adapt smoothly with no issues whatsoever. I bet you will have the same!!
> It is so much fun. We picked up Lily in person. I love doing both ways, the excitement of the airport is great though.
> Enjoy every second!


Thank you so much! Your pups are just adorable. Are Raisin and Mia frenchies? I was debating between getting a Frenchie or a Chi for the longest time. I guess you know which one won, lol. I still have a soft spot for both breeds though 😃

I hope everything continues to go well. So far it has been pretty good! I'm glad to hear you had a good experience too. Picking him up was very fun now that I think back on it. At the time I was a nervous mess haha


----------



## Lutine (Jan 12, 2016)

susan davis said:


> I went to a dog show looking for italian greyhounds. Saw a sign that said "6 hour delivery. I figured Iowa, Wi, Mi, or southern IL. When I called the number, a gal in New Mexico answered!! To make a long story short; she sent a beautiful little girl by plane. The captain brought her out!! He said "no way was I going to let her go in the cargo area". She road the 6 hour trip with him in the cockpit! She settled in just fine. She was 10 weeks.


Oh my gosh! What a heart warming story. I'm so glad there are people like that out there! IGs are adorable... So fragile though. How old is your greyhound now? Pics pics


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

My sweet Mist died in 2008 from heart failure. She was almost 14. Such a real sweet therapy dog, she was. We went into intensive care at Rush Hosp in Chgo, and saw a little girl that was going to have a food tube put in momentarily,(after surgery she had not eaten in days) and they waited outside while we went in. I was aware of what was going on. I told the little girl she could give Mist a tiny treat. She did. I said ''OK now its your turn'. I said 'just a tiny bit like you gave Mist. She took a tiny bit and finally swallowed it! She alternated with treats for Mist, and tiny bits for herself. The doctors were satisfied that she would continue eating and left. What a great feeling. Mom was crying and I was close to it.


----------



## Lutine (Jan 12, 2016)

susan davis said:


> My sweet Mist died in 2008 from heart failure. She was almost 14. Such a real sweet therapy dog, she was. We went into intensive care at Rush Hosp in Chgo, and saw a little girl that was going to have a food tube put in momentarily,(after surgery she had not eaten in days) and they waited outside while we went in. I was aware of what was going on. I told the little girl she could give Mist a tiny treat. She did. I said ''OK now its your turn'. I said 'just a tiny bit like you gave Mist. She took a tiny bit and finally swallowed it! She alternated with treats for Mist, and tiny bits for herself. The doctors were satisfied that she would continue eating and left. What a great feeling. Mom was crying and I was close to it.


It's just amazing how dogs can touch people's lives. Thank you for sharing her with others. I'm sure you both have made a huge difference to many people 😃 I'm sorry to hear that she has passed... But if there's a doggy heaven she is definitely in it. 

Thanks for sharing that touching story. I almost teared up too :')


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

New thread please!! With pics of your baby 🐶🐶❤❤


----------



## Lutine (Jan 12, 2016)

Chiluv04 said:


> New thread please!! With pics of your baby 🐶🐶❤❤


Per your request I have posted some in the pictures section! 😉


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Thanks you, Raisin & Mia are sisters and are a hybrid called Mexican Frenchies. They started to breed them 10 yrs. ago. They are a great representation of both breeds and only weigh 9 lbs.


----------

